# Excel Sheet for pump head calculation



## rocky1982 (2 فبراير 2010)

يا جماعة انا عامل شيت اكسل جامد لحساب فاقد ضغط الطرمبة,كل اللى عليك انك تكتب معدل سريان المياة و قطر الماسورة ونوع الfitting وسيب الباقى على الشيت,, بس مش عارف أرفقه .حد يقولى ازاى!!!


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (2 فبراير 2010)

حمل الملف عن طريق الموقع


----------



## عبود_فتحي (3 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز
الرجاء رفع الملف للاطلاع


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (3 فبراير 2010)

في انتظارك


----------



## الدكة (3 فبراير 2010)

ايجانا النوم ونحن ننتظر الملف


----------



## rocky1982 (3 فبراير 2010)

*طريقة اخرى للرفق*

انا حاولت ارفق الملف و تظهر لى رسالة بان يجب ان تكون عدد المشاراكات 100 حتى يمكننى ارفاق الملفات, انا اسف يا جماعة 
هل توجد طريقة اخرى لرفق الملفات ؟


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (3 فبراير 2010)

حاول ترسله بالايميل على احد اعضاء المنتدى ليحمله لك ثم يضيفه هنا

اتمنى من الاشراف التدخل لرفع الملف حتى تعم الفائده


----------



## wy672002 (19 مارس 2010)

g


----------



## ahmadmechanical (19 مارس 2010)

ارفعه على أحد مواقع التحميل وضع اللينك في المشاركة أو الردود


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (19 مارس 2010)

*مشكور وان كان مفيش ملف *


----------



## المهندسهاني (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ahmad m abuomer (29 يناير 2011)

ايش صار بالملف يا أخي 
نحن بانتظارك 
الرجاء حد يساعده حتى يتمكن الكل من الاستفاده


----------



## حازم نجم (9 يوليو 2012)

شوقتنا يا اخي..اين ملفك العظيم ...ياليت احد من المشرفين بخبره طريقة التحميل..


----------



## engtamer83 (10 يوليو 2012)

i need this xls


----------



## atef hemida (25 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم شكراا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## محمد_86 (25 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز من الممكن ان ترسله الى ايميلى وانا اقوم برفعه على المنتدى


----------



## zanitty (25 يوليو 2012)

يمكنك رفعه على هذا الموقع
www.mediafire.com


----------



## eng_ahmedhu (5 يوليو 2013)

_*شكراً على المساعدة القيمة*_


----------



## عمران احمد (5 يوليو 2013)

فى انتظار رفع الملف بأذن الله
و شكرا لمجهودك


----------

